# Bild auf 600% seiner Größe bringen



## Lenhard (18. Dezember 2004)

hi zusammen,

hab ein Problem, ich muss ein Bild auf ca. 600% seiner ursprünglichen Größe Bringen (fast einfärbig), wie kann ich die Verpixelung so gering wie möglich halten? Das geht sicher mit "Antialiasing", oder? hat jemand einen Link für ein Tut für mich bezüglich Antialiasing für solche größen?

es handelt sich um diese Datei:


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mfg Lenny


----------



## smileyml (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lenhard,

von Antialiasing hab ich jetzt auch nicht so die Ahnung, aber ich würde denken, wenn man ein Bild und damit die Pixel vergrößert, werden die im Bild enthaltenen Informationen ja nich automatisch mehr und deswegen sieht es auch dementsprechend aus. Dabei ist natürlich die Frage, wofür du das Bild verwenden möchtest. Wenn du es nur am PC, also z.b. für eine Powerpoint verwenden willst ist eine Vergrößerung einfacher möglich (jedoch bezweifele ich das 600% gehen). Allerdings wirst du es für eine PC-Anwendung nicht 600 % größer benötigen. Ich würde das Bild mit Vektoren also z.b. mit Illustrator oder Corel Draw nachzeichenn. Dann kannst du es beliebig vergrößern. Das ist zwar etwas Arbeit, aebr so komlex ist das Bild nun auch wieder nicht - jedenfalls würde ich mir so zu helfen versuchen.

Trotzdem viel Glück
Marco


----------



## Chris_TC (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

 pixelfrei wirst du das Bild nicht so einfach vergrößern können. Das höchste der Gefühle in PS ist bikubische Vergrößerung, und bei 600% leidet die Bildqualität nunmal ganz erheblich, das lässt sich gar nicht vermeiden.

 Ich persönlich würde am ehesten einen Pfad zeichnen, der die Landesgrenzen markiert. Der lässt sich dann ohne Qualitätsverlust beliebig vergrößern.


----------



## devilrga (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

die beste Möglichkeit ist bei solch einem Bild es mit *Pfaden* nach zu zeichnen (wie smileyml und Chris_TC es schon gesagt haben), aber es gibt noch andere, zwar nicht alzu schöne Möglichkeiten ein Bild zu vergrößern, ohne das die Pixel sichtbar werden. Eine davon wäre z.B. das du das Bild vergrößerst und dann den Filter *"Gauscher Weichzeichner"* anwendest. Das auf diese Weise erzielte Ergebnis ist zwar nicht mehr sehr scharf aber es ist noch zu gebrauchen.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir jetzt geholfen.

mfg


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Ich weiss ja nicht obs so schwer ist im Forum mal zu suchen, aber 2 Posts unter deinem ist folgender:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials183747.html

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi um dir die ganze Nachzeichenarbeit zuersparren kannst du mal im Forum Vektor nach Coolmaps oder Landkarte suchen hab da vor einiger zeit mal ein paar links für Vektormaps gepostet gehabt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Dezember 2004)

Vergrößern ... Du musst daran denken das beim Vergrößern PIXEL hinzugefügt werden müssen. Entweder passiert das geradeheraus, was sehr pixelig wird oder man verwendete übliche/spezielle Algorithmen, welche dann einen Mittelweg zu beschreiten versuchen. Zwangsläufig wird ein vergrößertes Bild - wenn es nicht zu verpixelt werden darf - ein gutes Stück unschärfer.

 Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das es mal eine Software gab, die mit einigen Mitteln versucht hat das ganze nicht ganz so schlimm aussehen zu lassen. Aber mir fällt der Name leider nicht mehr ein.

 Speziell bei einem Bild wie diesem würde ich aber ein Nachzeichnen in ein Vektorformat empfehlen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Dezember 2004)

Die Software die Neurodeamon warscheinlich meint heist Photozoom pro und verwendet das S-Spline Verfahren zur Neuberechnung von Bildern.


----------



## Lenhard (19. Dezember 2004)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi du!
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht obs so schwer ist im Forum mal zu suchen, aber 2 Posts unter deinem ist folgender:
> 
> ...




ja hab ich gesehen und die testversion heruntergeladen, Problem ist nur, wenn ich das jetzt vergrößert habe und es abspeichere ist auf dem bild das Logo des Programms öfters drauf, und die da wieder weg zu retuschieren ist wahrscheinlich mehr arbeit als es neu zu zeichnen  

Ich habe es jetzt geschafft, und zwar hab ich es, wie "devilrga" gesagt hat vergrößert und es dann weichgezeichnet, danach wieder geschärft und mit der Tonwertkorrigur herumgespielt, und dabei ist das hier rausgekommen: (kann allerdings nur einen kleinen ausschnitt posten da die Datei sonst zu groß wäre, und auch der ausschnitt ist verkleinert  )

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Mfg Lenny


----------



## kirchel (21. Dezember 2004)

Mach einfach ne Vektorgrafik draus, hast du zwar ein wenig arbeit mit, aber das Ergebnis ist makellos.
Kannst ja auch mal versuchen ob du die Datei nicht auch in eine Vektordatei umwandeln kannst.
 Da gibt es z.B. von Corel ein Programm das sich Corel Trace nennt.
Sollte eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem sein, da das Bild ja nur flächige Farben besitzt.

Kirchel


----------

